# home dvr install help..yes i am an idiot



## jedi0420 (Nov 3, 2013)

So my parents gave me thier old LITEON lvw-5045A hdd/dvd recorder and want to install in my house. I have a COMCAST HD box with premuim channels in one room and basic cable digital boxes in the other. I want to set it up with the HD box. Is this possible? Can I have it setup to this box and record shows without having the CABLE BOX set to the channel I want to record ( watch another channel while it is being recorded) Or should I just install into the basic boxes? Yes it may be easier getting a DVR thru the cable company but money is tight and the premium channels (hbo) is included in my home owner assoc dues. I did try finding the manual online for the recorder and none was found . One site has in PDF but when dowloaded , adobe said file was damaged/unknown. If anyone can help with manual or general install directions, I ( and my 4yr old daughter) would appreciate it. ( main reason for going thru MAIN box is so I can record her shows and she can watch as no tv in her room). Thanks again...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The cable box will need to be used to tune the channels. It may or may not be able to tune clear QAM channels, which would be the basic channels, but not anything else on it's own. Also, it may or may not record Premium channels (ie: PPV, HBO, Showtime, etc.). 

For best results you will want to connect it to the cable box using component cables (red/green/blue RCA), but even then it does not support HD (ie: 720P or 1080P). Based on the specs, it only records at DVD resolution. Which makes sense as it is a DVR/DVD burner combo unit.

As for the manual, the few links that I found are dead.


----------

